# τανγκό, τάνγκο, ταγκό ή τάγκο; (Απαντήστε πριν διαβάσετε)



## nickel (Apr 7, 2014)

Ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο (γκουγκλιές):

τανγκό 180.000
τάνγκο 110.000
ταγκό 101.000
τάγκο 14.700

Στα λεξικά:
ΛΝΕΓ: *τανγκό (προφέρεται και τάνγκο)*
ΛΚΝ: *ταγκό*

Δεν μπορεί, κάποια κλίκα ελιτιστών πρέπει να έχει καταλάβει τη Βικιπαίδεια για να επιλέγει τον λιγότερο διαδεδομένο τύπο:

Τάγκο στη Βικιπαίδεια

Εκεί υποστηρίζεται:
Η προφορά της λέξης στα Ισπανικά είναι με τον τόνο στην παραλήγουσα. Στα Ελληνικά έχει επικρατήσει αλλά τείνει να υποχωρήσει η γραφή ταγκό, από τα Γαλλικά, τελευταία κάποτε γράφεται και τάνγκο ή τανγκό, αλλά αυτό συνιστά υπερδιόρθωση της ορθογραφίας αφού στα Ελληνικά το "γκ" προφέρεται από μόνο του [ŋg].
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τάγκο#.CE.91.CE.BD.CE.B1.CF.86.CE.BF.CF.81.CE.AD.CF.82

Πιστεύω επίσης ότι οι περισσότεροι προφέρουμε πια [tagós] το _ταγκός_ ή _ταγγός_.



Spoiler



Προτιμώ το _τανγκό_ όταν μιλάω ελληνικά (και το γράφω έτσι) και _τάνγκο_ όταν μιλάω αγγλικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 7, 2014)

Ταγκό όταν μιλάμε για τον ευρωπαϊκό χορό (ναι από Αργεντινή ξεκίνησε αλλά εξευρωπαΐστηκε τελείως και καμία σχέση πλέον), που μας ήλθε μέσω Γαλλίας και καθιερώθηκε έτσι, με τον τόνο στη λήγουσα και χωρίς νι.

Τάνγκο όταν μιλάμε για τον αργεντίνικο (sic) χορό που είναι ξανά της μόδας τα τελευταία χρόνια κι έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος σχολές και μιλόνγκες (έμαθε και τη μιλόνγκα ο Μήτσος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2014)

Προτιμώ να συνεισφέρω μουσικά στη συζήτηση περί της γαλλικής προφοράς (και περί μιας διαφορετικής χρήσης του «τάνγκο»):


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ταγκό όταν μιλάμε για τον ευρωπαϊκό χορό


Διατηρείς λοιπόν και την παλιά ορθογραφία, όπως κάνει το ΛΚΝ και στο _πινγκ πονγκ_ (_πιγκ πογκ_). Γιατί αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται γιατί να υπάρχει ν στο ένα και όχι στο άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2014)

Και στο Χογκ Κογκ;

Η ελληνική βικιπαίδεια (που έχει στον τίτλο Χονγκ Κονγκ και στο κείμενο ξεχνάει πού και πού το «ν») προτιμά πάντως να πει Πάγκο Πάγκο το Pago Pago (υποθέτω για να μην το προφέρουν οι αναγνώστες Pango Pango).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Διατηρείς λοιπόν και την παλιά ορθογραφία


Ναι, για ιστορικούς λόγους που λέμε.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2014)

Κι εγώ με τη Μελάνη, αλλά χωρίς διάκριση ευρωπαϊκού και λατινοαμερικάνικου τανγκό. 
Άλλωστε, ούτε οι παπούδες μας είχαν προβλήματα με τη λέξη. Από το Τάνγκο Νοτούρνο στο Τανγκό της Αθήνας:










ΥΓ Κι εδώ στην Εσπερία Μελ, έχουν παρατήσει όλοι τη σάλσα και το εχουν ρίξει στο τανγκό (μετακινήθηκαν δηλαδή απο το κούνημα στο χούφτωμα). Πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια είχα κανει μαθήματα τανγκό κι ήμασταν τρεις κι ο κούκος και τώρα έχει και λίστα αναμονής για μαθήματα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2014)

Τι εννοείς όταν λες "κι εγώ με τη Μελάνη"; Εκείνη δεν βάζει νι στο ταγκό της. Εσύ βάζεις. :)

Εγώ τανγκό, με ένα ανεπαίσθητο νι (αυτό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος: ŋ ). Ταγκό λέω το ταγκισμένο. :mellow:


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2014)

Σωστά. Εγώ όχι με τη Μελάνη. :laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Εγώ τανγκό, με ένα ανεπαίσθητο νι (αυτό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος: ŋ ). Ταγκό λέω το ταγκισμένο. :mellow:


Κι εγώ με την Μπέρνη.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2014)

Εγώ μ' ένα νι όλο δικό του: _τανγκό_. Και _Τανγκανίκα_. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2014)

Άρα και *τάνγκα *(εν τούτω νίκα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Άρα και *τάνγκα*.


Ακριβώς. Άλλο τάνγκα, άλλο τράγκα και άλλο ντρίγκι ντράγκα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 7, 2014)

Τανγκό, αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί το Ταγκό.


----------



## crystal (Apr 7, 2014)

Κι εγώ διχασμένη είμαι. Τάνγκο στα χίπστερ ραδιόφωνα και στις μιλόνγκες, που λέει κι η Μελάνη, αλλά ο παππούς μου ταγκό χόρευε (ναι, του παππού χωρίς το νι).


----------



## pidyo (Apr 7, 2014)

Τανγκό λέω κι εγώ, αλλά ο τόνος είναι δευτερεύον ζήτημα. Περισσότερο μ' ενοχλεί η εκκρεμότητα του ν, που έχει συζητηθεί κι εδώ. Φοβάμαι πως η σύγχυση είναι τέτοια που κάποια στιγμή θα υιοθετηθεί κάποιας μορφής μπαμπινιωτικός ιστορικισμός, του τύπου: διατηρούμε την ιστορική ορθογραφία του έρρινα προφερόμενου -γκ- μόνο για τις ξένες λέξεις που μεταφέρθηκαν στην ελληνική μέχρι και το τέλος της δεκαετίας του 1940, ενώ για τις μεταγενέστερες ακολουθούμε την απλοποιημένη φωνητική ορθογραφία -νγκ-. Αλλιώς θα γράφει ο ένας κανγκουρό και ο άλλος Κιγκ Κογκ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Τι εννοείς όταν λες "κι εγώ με τη Μελάνη"; Εκείνη δεν βάζει νι στο ταγκό της. Εσύ βάζεις. :)
> 
> Εγώ τανγκό, με ένα ανεπαίσθητο νι (αυτό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος: ŋ ). Ταγκό λέω το ταγκισμένο. :mellow:



+1.

Εγώ τανγκό το έμαθα, τανγκό δεν ξεμαθαίνω
του Παρισιού το ύστερο ήτονε ταγκισμένο; :woot:












'Cause it takes two to tango.


----------



## cougr (Apr 8, 2014)

"If you haven't danced in the rain, you haven't lived.....so what are you waiting for!" -_Anonymous_....... actually.....by cougr.

*La Leccion de Tango (Sally Potter)*






*Libertango *- bouzouki. Εξαίσιο!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 8, 2014)

Eδώ δεν χορεύουν, μόνο τραγουδάνε. Και συγκεκριμένα ο "προδότης" Κάρλος Γαρδέλ, που έβγαλε το τανγκό από τα υπόγεια και το έβαλε στα σαλόνια.
Mi Buenos Aires Querido, Carlos Gardel.


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 8, 2014)

Η μάννα μου μιλούσε για "τανγκό" και "ευρωπαϊκά", παρόλο που το τανγκό δεν είναι ευρωπαϊκός χορός.
Μάλλον, τα χορευτικά/νεανικά ήθη και έθιμα τη δεκαετίας του '50 και του '60 γίνονταν εισαγωγή απο Γαλλία, γι' αυτό μας ήρθε και ο τόνος στο ό.
Όσον αφορά την προφορά του ν ή όχι, νομίζω ότι εξαρτάται από την γεωγραφική προέλευση του καθενός μας.
Είναι φυσιολογικό στους βορειοελλαδίτες να είναι πιο εύκολο να τσοντάρουν το ν, ενώ για τους νότιους είναι κάτι που ξενίζει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 8, 2014)

Για μισό, μιλάμε για προφορά ή για γραφή; 

Αν μιλάμε για προφορά, κι εγώ τανγκό λέω, και η μαμά μου και η γιαγιά μου τανγκό έλεγαν, με νι. 
Αλλά ταγκό έγραφαν, για πολύ-πολύ καιρό. Έχω παρτιτούρες της γιαγιάς με το Le plus beau tango du monde (Το ταγκό τ' ωραιότερο του κόσμου), όχι δηλαδή πως χρειάζεται και τεκμηρίωση, όλοι το ξέρουμε αυτό, n' est-ce pas?
Καλά και άγια κάνουν όσοι επιλέγουν να αλλάξουν την γραφή της λέξης, δε λέω, μια χαρά είναι η λογική "αφού έτσι λέμε έτσι να γράφουμε" και μακάρι να εφαρμοζόταν παντού αλλά ούτε εφαρμόζεται, ούτε είναι εφικτό να εφαρμοστεί, ούτε είναι αναγκαίο να εφαρμοστεί, νομίζω. Που σημαίνει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να εφαρμοστεί εδώ, αλλά φυσικά και μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί, και μάλλον έχει ήδη συμβεί αυτό αφού λεξικογραφήθηκε κιόλας με το ν.
Διόλου δεν θέλω να πείσω κανέναν να αλλάξει γνώμη με τα παραπάνω, απλώς θέλω να έχουμε ξεκάθαρο αν συζητάμε για γραφή ή για προφορά.

A propos, το άλλο "ταγκό" που λέτε γράφεται εξ όσων γνωρίζω με γγ: ταγγός, ταγγισμένος, ταγγίζω.
ΕΔΙΤ: είδα την απάντηση του Δόκτορα. Μα τίποτε δε μένει όρθιο πλέον;  (btw το ΛΝΕΓ το έχει με γγ στη Β έκδοση)

ΕΔΙΤ 2: είδες, εμένα δε με προλαβαίνετε... (βασικά το είχα κοιτάξει από πριν, για να μην πετάξω πατάτα  αλλά δεν κοίταξα το ΛΚΕ γιατί πρέπει να σηκωθώ να διασχίσω το δωμάτιο, ενώ το άλλο είναι πίσω μου - μπρρρ).
And while we're at it, ο Πάπυρος τα έχει και τα δύο :laugh: (ταγγός και ταγκός και τσαγκός). Φαίνεται πως έπεσε πάνω στη μεταπολίτευση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> A propos, το άλλο "ταγκό" που λέτε γράφεται εξ όσων γνωρίζω με γγ: ταγγός, ταγγισμένος, ταγγίζω.


Όχι στο *ΛΚΝ*, ναι στο ΛΝΕΓ. Δεν ξέρω στα σχολικά πώς γράφεται.

Εδιτ: (Δεν σε πρόλαβα... )


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 8, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Καλά και άγια κάνουν όσοι επιλέγουν να αλλάξουν την γραφή της λέξης, δε λέω, μια χαρά είναι η λογική "αφού έτσι λέμε έτσι να γράφουμε" και μακάρι να εφαρμοζόταν παντού αλλά ούτε εφαρμόζεται, ούτε είναι εφικτό να εφαρμοστεί, ούτε είναι αναγκαίο να εφαρμοστεί, νομίζω. Που σημαίνει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να εφαρμοστεί εδώ, αλλά φυσικά και μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί, και μάλλον έχει ήδη συμβεί αυτό αφού λεξικογραφήθηκε κιόλας με το ν.



ε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Τανγκό λέω κι εγώ, αλλά ο τόνος είναι δευτερεύον ζήτημα. Περισσότερο μ' ενοχλεί η εκκρεμότητα του ν, που έχει συζητηθεί κι εδώ. Φοβάμαι πως η σύγχυση είναι τέτοια που κάποια στιγμή θα υιοθετηθεί κάποιας μορφής μπαμπινιωτικός ιστορικισμός, του τύπου: διατηρούμε την ιστορική ορθογραφία του έρρινα προφερόμενου -γκ- μόνο για τις ξένες λέξεις που μεταφέρθηκαν στην ελληνική μέχρι και το τέλος της δεκαετίας του 1940, ενώ για τις μεταγενέστερες ακολουθούμε την απλοποιημένη φωνητική ορθογραφία -νγκ-. Αλλιώς θα γράφει ο ένας κανγκουρό και ο άλλος Κιγκ Κογκ.



Χαίρομαι που βλέπεις ξεκάθαρα την εκκρεμότητα του ν. Ήθελα να περιορίσω τη συζήτηση στη διπλή εκκρεμότητα του _τανγκό_ (φαντάσου να είχαμε και τρίτη εκκρεμότητα, κλιτική), γιατί το άλλο νήμα είναι αυτό που πρέπει να ασχολείται με την τακτοποίηση του ν. Καλά κάνεις και βλέπεις και τη χρονική διάσταση: είναι πιθανό λέξεις που έχουν μεταγραφεί χωρίς το ν επειδή αρκούσε το γκ, να προφέρονται πια χωρίς το ν: kaguró και όχι kaŋguró. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι κινδυνεύουμε να ακούσουμε pig pog ή kig kog.

Έχουμε πάντως εδώ μια περίπτωση όπου το ΛΝΕΓ βρίσκεται ένα βήμα μπροστά από το ΛΚΝ. Και, αν πρόκειται να δούμε νέα έκδοση του ΛΚΝ, αν μη τι άλλο η έκδοση αυτή πρέπει να αναγνωρίζει ότι κυκλοφορούν δύο ορθογραφίες — και στην περίπτωση του _τανγκό_, τέσσερις.


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2014)

...
Tango till they're sore - Tom Waits


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 2, 2014)

...
Όχι, δεν κομίζω γλαύκα, κομίζω τάνγκο όμως τανγκό κομίζω, τανγκό...







Gotan Project - La Gloria (Tango 3.0)







Gotan Project - Tango Canción (Lunático)







Gotan Project - La Revancha del Tango


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> ...
> Όχι, δεν κομίζω γλαύκα, κομίζω τάνγκο όμως τανγκό κομίζω, τανγκό...
> ...



Ε, να φέρω τότε εγώ της γλαύκας το τανγκό :

Owl's Tango (John Carbon) - Trio Clavino


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2014)

...
El Tango de Roxanne - José Feliciano, Ewan McGregor and Jacek Koman







= Roxanne by The Police + Tanguera by Mariano Mores


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2015)

...
"We chose this particular moment in the program to Tango..." 
~ Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2015)

...
The Masochism Tango - Tom Lehrer


----------

